# Medellín: Desde Colombia para Perú



## wollkeman (Aug 25, 2007)

*DE VERDAD ME IMPRESIONO*



dimes said:


> sip, pensar que con sus 175 metros fue entre 1972 y 1979 fue el edificio más alto de América Latina, un buen punto a favor de la torre
> 
> pero aunque no se ha superado a este edificio en altura, Medellín tiene varios edificios de más de 100 metros y si bajamos la cota a unos 85 metros, si que es cierto que hay muchisimos edificios que la superan


SERIA SUPERMOSTRO QUE CON EL BOOM CONSTRUCTOR Y EL NUEVO AUGE DE LA ECONOMIA PERUANA NOS VAYAMOS ACERCANDO A ESE ESTATUS DE CIUDADES DESARROLLADAS CON EDIFICIOS ALTOS Y MAS COSAS QUE MOSTRAR


----------



## DanielMd (Jan 21, 2007)

Hola!

Encontre estas fotos en FLICKR, y decidi mostrarselas. 
Si la(s) foto(s) era de alguien, pido disculpas pero era con la buena causa de mostrarles lo bonita que es Medellín a nuestros hermanos peruanos.


----------



## DanielMd (Jan 21, 2007)

El alumbrado navideño sobre el rio:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

A mí me gusta cómo hablan los colombianos  suena muy educadito, siempre de Ud. jeje Bonitas Bogotá & Medellín, pero tampoco esperemos que a tooodos nos gusten.


----------



## DanielMd (Jan 21, 2007)

No son mias estas fotos, pero si son muy bonitas:


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> A mí me gusta cómo hablan los colombianos  suena muy educadito, siempre de Ud. jeje Bonitas Bogotá & Medellín, pero tampoco esperemos que a tooodos nos gusten.




eso no es ningun problema, obvio que el gusto está en cada uno, sino que lo molesto es que haya gente que siga achacándonos el desarrollo a costa del narcotrafico, en vez de decir "miren lo bien que están a pesar del narcotráfico y la guerrilla" 


respecto al post anterior, nada tiene que ver, Perú puede alcanzar un alto grado de desarrollo a pesar del centralismo y si no miren a Europa, lo que pasa es que en Colombia el modelo que hemos seguido casi siempre ha sido el norteamericano, de "independecia" entre las ciudades grandes.


----------



## Carbet (Jun 13, 2005)

dimes said:


> eso no es ningun problema, obvio que el gusto está en cada uno, sino que lo molesto es que haya gente que siga achacándonos el desarrollo a costa del narcotrafico, en vez de decir "miren lo bien que están a pesar del narcotráfico y la guerrilla"
> 
> 
> respecto al post anterior, nada tiene que ver, Perú puede alcanzar un alto grado de desarrollo a pesar del centralismo y si no miren a Europa, lo que pasa es que en Colombia el modelo que hemos seguido casi siempre ha sido el norteamericano, de "independecia" entre las ciudades grandes.


De acuerdo, lejos de ayudar al desarrollo el narcotráfico solo le ha servido al país para dañarlo y negarle oportunidades. Medellín debe lo que es a sus grandes empresas, a el regionalismo (del bueno) de sus habitantes, a las ganas que le ponemos a las cosas etc, pero si con algo hemos tenido que luchar es con el narcotráfico y la imagen que nos ha dado en el exterior, imagen exagerada, amarillista para variar y desubicada, por algo la ciudad demandó a Nat geo, por el reportaje que hizo, totalmente amañado y buscando vender... ahora se tratan de discupar transmitiendo programas de la ciudad... ya para qué? que irresponsabilidad.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

***


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> por eso mismo, *mira a francia q tb es centralista paris lo es todo, las otras ciudades son desarrolladas pero jamas llegaran a ser lo q es paris*, españa es distinto tiene tb el desarrollo mas equilibrado, el Perú no podra safarse facilmente de este sitema q creo yo está en la mentalidad de los ciudadanos



pero eso no es importante, que más da?


acaso Francia no es una potencia económica mucho más grande que España a pesar de que España tiene dos ciudades de similar importancia como Barcelona y Madrid?


lo que hace hace alcanzar el desarrollo a países como los nuestros son las políticas macro y microeconómicos, acompañadas de buenas decisiones de parte de nuestros gobernantes y claro está, algo de suerte, no el hacer que todas las ciudades sean casi parejas o cosa por el estilo


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

***


----------



## DanielMd (Jan 21, 2007)

Metro de Medellín y el MetroCable (tomadas de wikipedia)


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Interesante...*


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Que bonitas fotos! se muestra la modernidad de la ciudad, el buen sistema vial que poseen, la vez pasada vi en un thread que iban a hacer nuevas estaciones para el metrocable si no me equivoco, se veían muy interesantes... y sigan con las fotos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bello Medellìn!!!

Gracias por postear todas estas fotos e informaciòn.

Y mil disculpas por los desatinos que hay en algunos posts....

Salute


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

^^ Tú, siempre tan linda


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LO que pasó ya es historia y se tomaron medidas. Ahora amigos de Colombia, porfa si pueden, sigan mostrándonos más fotos, el show continúa !


----------



## DanielMd (Jan 21, 2007)

Hola

Aquí les dejo una foto publicada por el usuario "valtf".

Se puede ver la extensa longitud que tiene El Poblado, y tambien se puede ver que el lugar de donde se toma la foto tambien tiene edifios altos, o por lo menos de más de 12 pisos


----------



## DanielMd (Jan 21, 2007)

Hola!

Pongo otra fotico donde se puede ver parte de la gran cantidad de edificios de Medellín!

(Imagen no mia)


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> A mí me gusta cómo hablan los colombianos  suena muy educadito, siempre de Ud. jeje Bonitas Bogotá & Medellín, pero tampoco esperemos que a tooodos nos gusten.


estas equivocado, mi amigo... no en todas partes se tratan de usted... por ejemplo en medellin es de VOS ... y en las ciudades de la costa caribe es tú.... yo soy barranquillero (costeño) y si un costeño me trata de usted, es como si fuera un insulto...


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

Por ahí dijeron que una de las causas del por que Medellín está como está es por el regionalismo... y eso es MUUUUY cierto... en colombia los paisas (medellinenses) tienen la fama de ser las personas mas regionalistas del pais... es impresionante que cuando uno esta en Medellín y se enteran que eres turista te hablan maravillas de Medellín, y no paran... "es que Medellin es una berraquera, no te sientes vos de maravilla con este clima?", "no te parece a vos curioso que Medellín sea la unica ciudad colombiana con metro?", "es que las mujeres paisas definitivamente son las mejores...(Y ES MUY CIERTO!!!)", "primero Medellín y luego Colombia" etc...si bien a veces muchas personas de otras regiones se molestan por este sentimiento que a veces parece exagerado, hay que reconocer que esto ha ayudado mucho, muchísimo a que los paisas crean en si mismos, sobre todo después del periodo tan triste que vivieron.... ahora se hacen llamar (y para mí lo son) los más pregresistas de Colombia... además de la fama que tienen de buenos negociantes a veces engatuzadores jjajaj.... (y también es cierto... si te coge un paisa de vendedor, tenlo por seguro... comprarás su producto... es que no te deja ir!!!)


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> Lo que más raro me parece es que hay gente que lo que mas le gusta de la ciudad son los edificios de ladrillo en la montana, para otros eso es lo mas feo...


Una hipótesis puede ser que para nosotros peruanos, acostumbrados a tarrajear casi todo (hay muy pocas construcciones con acabados solo en ladrillo en Peru), un edificio de ladrillo nos lleva inconscientemente a la idea de que está sin terminar


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

mmm nc tamb puede ser por gustos nop, el caso es q medellin se ve muy bien


----------



## javierleon74 (Dec 20, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> Magnífica ciudad, y este thread revivido viene como anillo al dedo ya que por estas fechas se promocionan a los 4 vientos la nueva ruta aérea Lima - Medellín (escala en Quito), por lo que hay una buena oportunidad de conocer esa ciudad, y de que los paisas se vengan para acá también .... y hablando de paisas la bandeja paisa es un plato muy rico y sobretodo CONTUNDENTE!!!!! ...


mejor nos vamos en TACA PERU que va directo Lima Medellín sin escalas!!


----------



## Edmont (Apr 26, 2008)

:hi: Hola queridos amigos amigos del Perú, primero quería darles las gracias por los comentarios positivos sobre mi ciudad y quería felicitarlos por tener uno de los paises mas hermosos del mundo. Quería aportar a este thread con dos fotos que me gustan mucho del centro de Medellin.






Saludos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

la ciudad se ve muy moderna


----------



## Javier_mdc (Oct 31, 2007)

Mi aporte de *Medellín *, El tan denso, moderno y alto Skyline del Poblado.


----------



## javierleon74 (Dec 20, 2006)

Edmont said:


> :hi: Hola queridos amigos amigos del Perú, primero quería darles las gracias por los comentarios positivos sobre mi ciudad y quería felicitarlos por tener uno de los paises mas hermosos del mundo. Quería aportar a este thread con dos fotos que me gustan mucho del centro de Medellin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la primera foto me recuerda mucho a la Avenida Paulista en Sao Paulo (obvio) . Excelente foto!!


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Muy bonita la ciudad, se la ve moderna y ordenada.
Particularmente me gustan los edificios color ladrillo, les dan un toque particular y el contraste es bueno con la vegetación. 

Si mal no recuerdo la pelicula "La Virgen de los Sicarios" se filmó en Medellin no? (que dicho sea de paso 'ta buena la peli)


Otrosí: alguien escribió: "Ehhh los que hicieron esa manifestacion eran de todo lugar menos arequipa...." en referencia a la huelga del 9. 
Seguramente el autor de la frase estaba firme en la entrada a la plaza pidiendo DNI a toda persona y llegó a esa conclusión. O llegó a esa conclusión luego de fijarse en la cara "poco arequipeña" de la gente. O será la clásica "inmigración aymara" nomas. Y a otro hablando de "arequipeños de verdad", lo que hay que leer caramba.
Me pregunto: se es arequipeño vía ¿ius solis? o por ¿ius sanguis? lo primero es tradición en esta nueva América post independencia, si es por lo segundo habría que buscar arequipeños "verdaderos" a characatos "auténticos" en valles lejanos y encontrar en los Cabanas y Collaguas a "arequipeños de verdad" y cosa curiosa estos últimos de origen aymara, tan denostados por varios foristas que no resistirían un examen de "arequipeñidad".

¿Ven que ridículo resulta todo esto?


----------

